# Anybody know what kinda bugs are those?



## cicichiu (Aug 21, 2008)

Those tiny little bugs keep jumping and crawling into the house from the tiny gap thru the doors and windows. Anybody know what they are and how to treat them?! Thank you.



P.S. those are the powder we think it will kill them, but obvious not.

Here are the links:

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=9ickgp&s=4
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2wqaiqx&s=4
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2z4x0jt&s=4


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Can you get a macro shot of them?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

links aren't working for me


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Can't tell from the pics....get a magnifying glass.. does it look like a tiny ant? Down south we call them sugar ants...and a couple of other things.... Put a few in a bottle...take to a DIY pest control supply house.. they should fix you up.


----------



## cicichiu (Aug 21, 2008)

thankz for the help guys .... i want to get to the marco, but the camera die ..... so ...... well, i try putting a cup of water beside them, they die inside ......


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

Big Bob said:


> Can't tell from the pics....get a magnifying glass.. does it look like a tiny ant? Down south we call them sugar ants...and a couple of other things.... Put a few in a bottle...take to a DIY pest control supply house.. they should fix you up.


I think they look almost too long to be ants...


----------

